# Smart Stretch



## Susurrus (Dec 29, 2004)

Can we get a "smart stretch" in addition to Zoom and Panel on the TivoHD? Windows Media Center has it (Zoom 4) and I prefer it to the others as you don't a) lose picture b) have to have everything horizontally stretched and c) dont have to have annoying black bars on the sides of the screen when watching SD TV.

Sus


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

In addition to Zoom and Panel, there is "Full," which is just a horizontal stretch (the top and bottom remain letterboxed for 16:9 SD shows). I am sure this isn't what you were hoping for.


----------



## Susurrus (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, I knew that was there. A few TV's and such also have the smart stretch, I just didn't know how hard it would be to implement for Tivo.

Sus


----------

